# Hair Loss/Breakage pics......



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

I tried to take some pics of what is going on with Sissy's hair...hard to explain but I hope the pics are good enough that you can see them.....the hair around her neck and on the back of her head and neck is really super short.....not she has started scratching the side of her body and her hair is disappearing from there as well....you can kind of see it is real long on either side of the "path"........I had her at the vet but they wanted to make sure she got over her diarrhea completely before they even addressed the hair loss/breakage thing......I kinda wondered if the two aren't connected........I just switched her to Taste of The Wild a few weeks ago just in case it was a grain allergy.....but I haven't noticed any decrease in her scratching.......anyone have anything similar to this? It has got to be uncomfortable to be that itchy.......
Thanks Judi


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

Have you used flea medication? Could be related to that.


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

All of them are on comfortis....


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

How old is your Hav?

Does he wear a collar? 

Jack is in a longer cut and a collar is terrible for his neck line.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

There is always breakage around where the dog wears a color,where the top knot might be too tight to the head and because of a drying out of the hair due to bleaching shampoos and things of that sort. All of these I have experienced. Hope this may help give you some clues?:ear:


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

She was a year in Feb. She only wears a collar when i take her out to potty..I don't leave it on her all the time. I don't put her hair up...I keep the top short so it doesn't get in her eyes but this is the back of her head/neck and now on the side of her body....I did get some Vets Best hot spot spray (kinda smells bad to me lol) but it does really seem to be helping...I've noticed alot less scratching since I've been using it......thanks for the input


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

If your vet cant figure out what is the matter you might want to look up about sebaceaus ? Maddie had hair loss issues when she was younger never really new what it was I had made an appointment to go to a skin specialist and before the appointment she got better. I never changed her diet or anything. I may find it was a seasonal allergy.
I did learn that the sebaceaus? starts around the neck and back area and will mostly start showing up around a year . Their are posts on the forum about a study and they show good pictures you could look and see if the hair loss is similar I'm sure it is not that but I feel it is good to know if you cant figure it out.


----------

